# Hopcalite 5% Ag2O, maybe an undiscovered source?



## solar_plasma (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year, friends! I just got aware of this short article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hopcalite

Those hopcalite catalysts are used in "in air filtrations systems for purify breathing air supplies, for example those utilised in scuba diving, and firefighting". This method may be used in those smoke hoods: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoke_hood. I think this is a good-to-know.


----------



## NeMonstr (Jan 1, 2014)

Palladium use in some. In Russia. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zExWUwDHBCo


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice! I can only read the numbers....does it mean the carbon yields 4% palladium? What kind of filter cartridge is it? Also one against carbon monoxide?


----------



## NeMonstr (Jan 1, 2014)

4% palladium. Charcoal with colloidal palladium.
Filters from the mask, against carbon monoxide.


> What kind of filter cartridge is it?


ДП-2, ДП-4, ФГ120, ФКЛ, ФКП...
Source must be sought in the different catalysts.


----------



## hod (Oct 27, 2015)

NeMonstr said:


> 4% palladium. Charcoal with colloidal palladium.
> Filters from the mask, against carbon monoxide.
> 
> 
> ...




Hi! I have a FP(Russian letters)-100 fillter for bunkers. Big one, it weights 54.6 kg. Produced in year 1971.
Anything precious in it?
Thanks a lot !


----------

